# Fibercon/Citrucel



## day-to-day (Feb 23, 2008)

I used to be IBS C/D, but lately with more stress in my life I find I'm more D. I am also lactose intolerant. Anyway, I have to run to the bathroom many times a day and used to find that Citrucel helped me have bulkier, less frequent stools. I am wondering, though if it's also causing incontinence because it seems to form a sort of gel, which is great when you're constipated. When I was younger, and had more constipation, not so great when you h ave loose stools already. I've read that Fibercon bulks up the stool and can be used for diarrhea and doesn't cause excess gas - another lovely problem I deal with, along with flatulence. Anyway, any advice? My GI doc doesn't understand IBS, although he put me on Librax which does help to relax my colon and I suppose my brain, although it does make me tired. That's how he keeps me as a patient. No visits, no Librax! Makes me feel like a drug addict. He never has anything new to offer unless it's something "experimental" and I become the lab rat!Thanks for your help.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

From my own experience, I have found that soluble fiber helped me immensely in getting from the soft, sticky one piece stool (which would often break off, giving me the IE feeling that awaited a further bm) to something that looked and felt like a much more normal set of stools. I am pretty sure that without the flavonoids to deal with inflammation I would never have gotten to that point; but it was sure helpful in moving my recovery along. It can't hurt to try.Mark


----------

